# This Morning about to discuss Natural Killer Cells



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

It's on after this break, 
Thought people might be interested

Livity x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Typical my satelitte box had a fault as Holly was annoucing it but I have repaired it so I hope I've not missed it  

Otherwise there is iplayer!


Such beautiful children she had after recurrent miscarriages, but I thought that the bits that might be a little misleading are that 'the test is cheap about £100 and the treatment is v cheap'- I've never paid less than £700 for my tests and up to £1500, plus pred and clexane is cheap but IVIG and IL's are more expensive.

L x


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

NK cells and immune issues were also included in a feature on yesterday's Jeremy Vine show (BBC Radio 2) about recurrent miscarriage. 

Rose xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

I thought it was a very simplistic presentation of the issues around NK cells and their treatment. it implied that prednisolone alone would solve everyones' issues and was very cheap. As others have said, clexane, IVIG etc... can all add up, as can the tests if you have the full Chicago ones.

The Doctor who was on wasn't particularly impressive either - she did not seem aware of current research in the UK into NK cells or an NHS trusts that use the treatment. She just kept saying that the whole thing was clinically unproven.

I hope they have posted some decent links on their This morning ******** page to help women out, as there seemed to be quite a few ladies posting on there for help following the article.

Karenanna xxx


----------

